# Grand trip looking for boatman/woman, June 4th



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

No interest?? Let me know.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

How can no one be interested in this? Small trip, cheap and not a complete sausage party. 

What is wrong with you guys? Mortgage, kids, job and prior commitments keep me out. 

Good luck with your trip. This sounds awesome.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

carvedog said:


> What is wrong with you guys? Mortgage, kids, job and prior commitments keep me out.


What's wrong with you? Accept the foreclosure, abandon your children, get fired, and throw away your calendar! 

At least I have a real excuse; I'll be rafting.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Well since you must know I do have a MF June 19th….with my kids. Putting a "Gone Rafting" sign on the door and doing it again.


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

I might be able to do Phantom down if you have someone for the upper canyon.. and depending on when you'll pass by Phantom/Take out. I have been down the last 3 years. Experienced and relaxed.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Well since you must know I do have a MF June 19th….with my kids. Putting a "Gone Rafting" sign on the door and doing it again.


Yay!


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*might work.....*

I would like to have an extra rower along as well for back up in case someone gets hurt. I could share my 18 ft Canyon with you possibly or Linda might want some help to get thru the "tricky" rapids. Too bad, you cannot do whole trip as that would be my first option.



Maxident said:


> I might be able to do Phantom down if you have someone for the upper canyon.. and depending on when you'll pass by Phantom/Take out. I have been down the last 3 years. Experienced and relaxed.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*I was kinda surprised no interest.....*

But I understand how big of a commitment it is with everyones lives, jobs, families and such. I love the next post, just forsake it all and come along to experience and incredible life changing experience. I figure we would get some old retired crusty boaters or the 20 year old free and easy types who have not yet complicated their lives with families and jobs. Guess we will see, hoping for a really awesome trip, mix of open minded folks who really want the most of the experience, early starts, morning floating and hikes, camp by mid day, musicians, too much fun!!! and of course, team players who all agree to no drama. Any misbehaving, and I will make em "walk the plank" for punishment, yaarrrgg!!!



carvedog said:


> How can no one be interested in this? Small trip, cheap and not a complete sausage party.
> 
> What is wrong with you guys? Mortgage, kids, job and prior commitments keep me out.
> 
> Good luck with your trip. This sounds awesome.


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

mcmarcia said:


> I would like to have an extra rower along as well for back up in case someone gets hurt. I could share my 18 ft Canyon with you possibly or Linda might want some help to get thru the "tricky" rapids. Too bad, you cannot do whole trip as that would be my first option.


What is your take out date/Phantom date?


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*grand logistics*



Maxident said:


> What is your take out date/Phantom date?


Will take out at pearce's ferry on the 24th and probably 7 days to phantom(?)


----------



## findellw (Jul 1, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Myrle (Mar 14, 2015)

*Already went in February*

Hi,

We already went in February..had a great time. Unfortunately we can't go a second time in a year. We are trying for another pick-up trip for February, 2016. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Strieby (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm a teacher and therefore can drop anything and go once the summer starts. Unfortunately, I am a total noob to rowing a raft. Last summer was my first season with my new boat. But if you really want to spend a lot of time cleaning up several yard sales and need practice flipping a boat full of gear let me know.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Randaddy said:


> What's wrong with you? Accept the foreclosure, abandon your children, get fired, and throw away your calendar!
> 
> At least I have a real excuse; I'll be rafting.



haha i actually quit a crappy job to go on my first grand trip!! 
best decision i'd made in a long time!!

i'd love to join you guys, but i'll be taking customers by then too. 
hope you find someone. either way, sounds like you guys'll have a blast! june seems like it'd be a great time to be down there
...jealous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

Still looking for someone who is free for June and has raft skills to row one of my rafts. Currently have 3 big rafts, 2 kayakers and 9 people. Looking for one or two more rafters. Let me know.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*sorry, missed your question....*



Maxident said:


> What is your take out date/Phantom date?


Take out at Pearce's ferry on the 24th.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

bigben said:


> haha i actually quit a crappy job to go on my first grand trip!!
> best decision i'd made in a long time!!
> 
> i'd love to join you guys, but i'll be taking customers by then too.
> ...


I have never done an early june trip, but real excited to have so much daylight to get the most "bang for buck" with the long days. Want to do lots of hiking and one or two layover's. My first trip was Oct 23, 1981 with an idaho group of river guides I knew. They had a female kayaker drop out at the last minute and I got called to fill the void with a 10 day notice. I said, "Yes!!" without a pause, $175 and 31 days on the water later.......those days are gone for sure, lol.


----------

